# Can't Stop Uber From Flashing at Top of Screen When Logged Off



## edzo6687 (Nov 28, 2015)

Our area recently required us to update a new look/new functions app. Since that period of time, I can't get the "Uber is using your location" blue bar to stop flashing even when I'm signed out. It's killing my battery and is annoying as hell. Any quick fixes?


----------



## Jimron (Jan 28, 2016)

switch to android phone. It just flashed a compass, but doesn't say what app is using the info.


----------



## edzo6687 (Nov 28, 2015)

I guess I needed to be more clear. Any FREE, quick fixes?


----------



## Jimron (Jan 28, 2016)

black tape over the screen area showing the message. Old vcr flashing 12:00am set time trick.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

iPhone ? Double click home button and swipe app up to close


----------



## 2GoB4 (Feb 6, 2016)

mandreyka said:


> iPhone ? Double click home button and swipe app up to close


That's it! The app has to be fully closed out. Otherwise it still runs in the background.


----------



## edzo6687 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

2GoB4 said:


> That's it! The app has to be fully closed out. Otherwise it still runs in the background.


smh


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

Fully close out? What does that mean my uber app keep flashing on my iphone when im not on driver mode so annoying


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

mandreyka said:


> iPhone ? Double click home button and swipe app up to close


Oh nice lol double click and slide the stupid uber app up nice ty


----------



## YfAm4 (Apr 26, 2018)

iPhone = amateur in technology
Android = pro tech savvy user

"Fully close out? What does that mean?"


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Wow..
Sad...


----------

